# Dylan fix!



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Well, as some of you know it was Dylan's birthday on the 13th so have got a few recent pictures of him to show off 





































and finally - Dylan being silly


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

He's stunning!! Boy how he's grown. I remember when he was just a wee thing. You really should post more pics of him so we don't have Dylan withdrawals.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Dylan is such a handsome beast! 

Kitty kisses are the best!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I just LOVE that 3rd picture :heart It makes him look like Topcat, King of the Hill and Mack Daddy all rolled into one 8)


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

awww i wish my kitties would lick me like that!


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Dylan is such a handsome cat! He looks so regal in the third picture, like "I'm king of this domain!" Great pics!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He is so cute  , how old is he now?


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I love the last one!! It looks like he is smiling!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> He is so cute  , how old is he now?


He is 2.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Dylan*

What lovely pictures! Dylan is sucha character  
You have a lovely view out of your window - are those mountains I see in the background?

seashell


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww wow stunning pics


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Dylan*



seashell said:


> What lovely pictures! Dylan is sucha character
> You have a lovely view out of your window - are those mountains I see in the background?
> 
> seashell


Yes, they are - there is another one, slightly bigger to the East  They are The Pentlands, the other is Authur's Seat. Beyond that I can see the sea, and most of the city and the castle.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

He's really a cute boy :heart


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

How beautiful!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*dylan*



> Yes, they are - there is another one, slightly bigger to the East They are The Pentlands, the other is Authur's Seat. Beyond that I can see the sea, and most of the city and the castle.


Oh, what a beautiful place to live. 
I must visit Scotland again one day. I've only ever been once - for 3 weeks in Stranraer. I really enjoyed it. The coastline is beautiful  

seashell


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Seashell - You should visit the highlands. They are breathtaking! I'll have to go up myself soon and maybe get some pictures...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You'll need me along, of course....Just send the ticket and make up the spare bed!  The accent'll be sae bra there's not a yin of ye that'll unnerston it!

Noo, aboot the wee kitty:Wasn't there a Beatles' song" I Think (S)He Loves You!


----------

